# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  İlk Anadolu Akınları

## ceydaaa

etrd.jpgTürkiye Selçukluları devleti İran'da 1040 yılında kurulan Selçuklu İmparatorluğundan otuz beş yıl sonra, 1075 de, teşekkül etmiştir. Bu hadise, 1071 Malazgird zaferini müteakib, büyük bir Türk nüfusunun Anadolu'ya göçmesiyle mümkün olmuştur. Anadolu'ya çağrı Beyle, 1018 de, başlayan ve 1040 yılına kadar devam eden Oğuz akınları bir keşif hareketinden ileri bir tarihi ehemmiyet arzetmez. Lakin imparatorluğun kuruluşundan Malazgird muharebesine kadar süren otuz yıllık gazi ve savaşlar, Anadolu'da Bizans mukavemetini kırmak ve burada yerleşme imkanlarını hazırlamak bakımından büyük bir mana taşır, Selçuk İmparatorluğunu, kuruluşundan beri, uğraştıran meselelerden biri de yurd bulmak ve beslenmek zorunda kalan kesif Türkmen göçebelerini bu Ülkede yerleştirmek idi. Filhaldka Sultan Tuğrul-beg (1040-1063), Alparslan (1063-1072) ve Melikşah (1072-1092) gibi büyük sultanlar, Selçuk devleti için ,bir emniyetsizlik ve asayişsizlik Amili de olan, Türkmen kütlelerini Anadolu gazalarına sevk etmekle hem İslam ülkelerini akınlardan kurtarıyor; hem Bizans'a karşı büyük bir kuvvet kazanıyor ve hem de bu uruğdaşlarına yurt ve geçim sağlıyorlardı. İşte Anadolu'nun fethi ve Türkleşmesi bu siyaset ve zaruretlerin bir neticesi olarak tecelli etmiştir.

Türk devlet telakkilerine ve göçebe feodalizmine vakıf olmayan İslam hükümdarları, Türkmenlerin akın ve yağmalarından dolayı, Türk' ve İslam sultanı sıfatıyla, başlangıçta, hep Sultan Tuğrul beyi mes'ül tanımışlar ve bu sebeple ona şikayette bulunmuşlardı. Nitekim Diyarbekir'in Mervani emiri Nasr ud-devle (ölümü 1061) nin böyle bir şikayeti münasebetiyle Tuğrul bey ı «KuIIarımın memleketine geldiğini haber 'aldım; sen bir hudud (sugur) emirisin, onlara mal verip kendilerind enkafirlere (Bizanslılara) karşı faydalanmalısın, Zira onların maksatları Ermeni beldeleridi . cevabile Selçukluların siyasetine ve Anadolu'nun fethi sebeplerine dair güzel bir fikir verir. Türkmen' istila ve yağmalarının İslam memleketlerinde buhranlar doğurması ile Halifenin, meşhur alim Maverdi ile gönderdiği mektup ve elçinin sultanla görüşmeleri çok dikkate şayandır. Gerçekten, bu vasıta ile yapılan şikayetler karşısında, Tuğrul bey: «Benim, askerlerim (kavmim) pek çoktur ve bu memleket, onlara kifayet etmemektedir» demiş, elçi de: «Bütün dünyayı alsanız yine de size ve askerlerinize (göçebe Oğuzlara) kafii gelmeyecektir» mukabelesinde bulunmuş ve sultan da tekrar: «E ğer ada mlar ı m d a n (Türkmenlerden) aç kalanlar kötül ü k y a pıyorla r s a, b u n a karşı ben n e ed e b i l i r i m?» ifadesiye durumu aydınlatan bir vesika bırakmıştır. 1047 yılında, Türkistan'dan Nişapur'a gelen kalabalık bir Oğuz kütlesi İbrahim Yınal-bey'e yurtsuzluktan ve geçim sıkıntısından şikayet edince Selçuklu beyi onlara: Memleketim sizin oturmanıza kifayet edecek kadar geniş değildir . bu sebeble doğrusu şudur ki Rum ( Anadolu ) gazasına gidiniz tanrı yolunda cihad yapınız ve ganimet alınız ben de arkanızdan gelip size yardım e d ec e ğ i m»" tavsiyesinde bulunmuş ve gerçekten de böyle olmuş; meşhur Hasankale (Kaputru) zaferi kazanılmıştır, ki bu da Anadolu fethi, Türkleşme sebepleri ve Selçukluların siyasetleri hakkında mühim vesikalardan birini teşkil eder. Selçuklu İmparatorluğunun kurulması Türkistan'dan İslam ülkelerine ve Anadolu'ya doğru muhaceretin bir sel halini almasına sebep oldu. Nitekim bu münasebetle «ceyhun nehri bendleri her yandan açıldı ve Horasan'. istila maksadıyla Maveraünnehir'den halk gelmeğe başladı" tar- zında verilen bir tasvir kayda şayandır. Bir Arab kroniği: «Türkler her ülkeye girdiler; her beldeyi aldılar ve hiçbir engel ile karşılaşmadan her bölgeye yayıldılar. Öyle ki almadıkları memleket, içmedikleri su ve ateşlemedikleri ocak kalmadı. Hükümdarlar gelişlerinden ürküp kaçtılar; vardıkları şehirleri doldurdular; hakimlerini koğup kendi valilerini tayin ettilef' ifadeleriyle Selçuk istilasının şumülünü belirtir. Nüfus kesafeti ve coğrafi sah abakımından Cerman istilasından da daha geniş bir mahiyet arzeden Türk istllası çağdaş bir Süryani müellifi tarafından da şumülüyle kavranmıştır. «Türk' kavmi çıkınca yeryüzünü kapladı. Daha önce çıkan Türkler, onlar tarafından tenkil edildi. Zira dünya onları taşımağa kafi değildi. Bunlar onları püskürttüler ... »cümlelerile başlayarak İslam ülkelerine ve Anadolu'ya vaki bu Müslüman Oğuzların muhacereti yanında birbirini sıkıştırıp Hazar ve Karadeniz şimalinden Balkanlara kadar ilerileyen Şamani Peçenek, Uz (Oğuz) ve Kuman (Kıpçak) ları göçleri de kasdedilmiştir. Filhakika. aynı muhaceretin şimaI kolu olarak, İmparator Konstantin Dukas (1059-1067) zamanında, Tuna'yı geçen sadece Oğuz (Uz) lar 600 000 kişi miktarında olup Türkler, birbirinden habersiz bir durumda. Bizans'ı Anadolu'dan ve Balkanlar'dan bir kıskaç içine almışlardı.

Selçuklu sultanlarının Türkmen muhacirlerini Anadolu'ya sevk siyasetlerinin neticesi olarak bu ülke otuz sene Türk nüfusu baskısına ve akınlarına uğramıştır. Bazen Selçuk ordularının himayesinde, fakat çok defa . kendi beylerinin idaresinde Anadolu'ya gaza yapan Türkmenler, her yıl, biraz daha ilerleyerek Azerbaycan'dan Anadolu'nun şark, orta ve garb , vilayetlerine kadar nüfüz etmişlerdir. Bu uzun ve sürekli akın ve savaşlar neticesinde Türkler; ova ve yaylalardan sonra da, 1048 de Erzen (Erzurum), 1054 de Kars vilayetl, 1057 de Malatya, 1059 da Sıvas, 1067 de Kayseri, 1068 de Niksar, Konya ve Amuriye (Amorion) ve 1069 da da Honas (Khonde) şehirlerini işgal etmişlerdi." Malazgird savaşına kadar devam eden bu yayılışa ve fetihlere rağmen Anadolu henüz Türkler için emniyetle oturacak bir ülke haline gelmiş değildi. Zira 'pek çok müstahkem şehir ve kale arkada kalıyor; Bizans garnizon ve orduları da, sık sık, Türkmenleri takib ediyordu. Bu sebeple Türkmenler, fetih ve istilalarını yaydıktan sonra sıkışınca Azerbaycan'a ve İran'a dönüyorlardı,

----------

